# Marx Marlines - late 30's



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

Although I got back to trains with early Lionel post war, I am rapidly moving to prewar as my favorite. Marx is an enigma, not well valued but runs forever. I am staying with Lionel or American Flyer but can't resist Marx. Bought a Marlines freight and am looking for a few extra cars. I found the attached 554 Hopper but none of my guides show a blue exterior. Any ideas if it is just rare? By the rust on the frame it must be original.


----------



## Ohio027 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a couple of the blue hopper cars, and see them all the time on Ebay. Don't think they are particularly rare, but I do like them better than the other colors.


----------



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks! I really like Marx. I got one with some Lionel as an unidentifiable loco. It's a great 999!


----------



## Steve "Papa" Eastman (Jan 27, 2016)

The blue hoppers started in 1954 thru 1960


----------



## bluffbeach (Jul 1, 2016)

*Marx Marlines Freight set*

Had to share these pics. I think this is a beautiful set (if it is a set). I do have one question. This is my second Marx electric loco and they seem to spark a lot more than Lionel. Is it because I am running them on O instead of O27? They seem to quiet down after a while but wanted to ask.
































[/ATTACH]


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sparking is normal


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I have that Marlines set too, I like it. It runs really fast, it derails if the throttle is too high, it's probably because I'm using a Lionel KW and not a Marx transformer. On the Lionel transformer the train can get warm but it doesn't burn up. Two of the cars it came with are different from the one in yours, the boxcar I have is a B&O one and the gondola is green. I have the hopper car as well, but it's red. No idea where it came from, I know my dad had it but it didn't even have an engine with it, just the same caboose as in the Marlines set except it had 4 wheel trucks- that's why I had to get a second Marx steam train, it doesn't have the tender though.
There's a pretty unique Marx train I have, it's plastic, not tinplate like the usual ones. It's a Union Pacific switcher engine. It's broken at the moment, I think the E-Unit may be bad. It's weird because it used to work but now it doesn't. I created a thread about it but I still can't quite get it to run, maybe I need to find the E-Unit at a train show. As for the sparking it's normal, unless it's a short, but I don't think that's the case if it runs. It's probably just because it's an older train.
I agree, prewar trains are pretty neat. They're not as detailed as newer trains, some of them aren't even modeled after real trains, but they're unique, I kind of like the look of tinplate trains.


----------



## Steve "Papa" Eastman (Jan 27, 2016)

The make up of that set is common to one of the many variations of set number 3897-12. Those cars were late prewar and early postwar, hard to pin down.

Steve


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Marx is enjoyable and easy to work on, been running them on mth dcs via the remote and the setup works very well to control them.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

400E Blue Comet said:


> I have that Marlines set too, I like it. It runs really fast, it derails if the throttle is too high, it's probably because I'm using a Lionel KW and not a Marx transformer. On the Lionel transformer the train can get warm but it doesn't burn up. Two of the cars it came with are different from the one in yours, the boxcar I have is a B&O one and the gondola is green. I have the hopper car as well, but it's red. No idea where it came from, I know my dad had it but it didn't even have an engine with it, just the same caboose as in the Marlines set except it had 4 wheel trucks- that's why I had to get a second Marx steam train, it doesn't have the tender though.
> There's a pretty unique Marx train I have, it's plastic, not tinplate like the usual ones. It's a Union Pacific switcher engine. It's broken at the moment, I think the E-Unit may be bad. It's weird because it used to work but now it doesn't. I created a thread about it but I still can't quite get it to run, maybe I need to find the E-Unit at a train show. As for the sparking it's normal, unless it's a short, but I don't think that's the case if it runs. It's probably just because it's an older train.
> I agree, prewar trains are pretty neat. They're not as detailed as newer trains, some of them aren't even modeled after real trains, but they're unique, I kind of like the look of tinplate trains.


I also have that same set. It's just like the one I had in the 50's. Marx seem to have an over speed issue. The gear ratio should have been a little higher.

Dan


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Marx transformers put out lower voltages than Lionel. 
The Lionel engines actually run pretty well on the Marx transformers, less chance of the kids running them off track. LOL


----------



## LV 601 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have 10 Marx engines and love them all. They are easy to work on and run forever. Marx made a hell of a product for the money.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

